# Noctua NH-D14 Woes



## Micheal (Mar 19, 2011)

[before i begin, please listen to what i have to say. am an old member here who has really fallen out of contact for a long time owing to academic activities. my apologies to all for invoking any old issue (if any) in this thread]

This January, i imported 3 products from abroad:--
1> MSI N460GTX CYCLONE graphics card
2> G-SKILL 2X2GB DDR2 RAM kit
3> Noctua NH-D14

There was a big carrier chaos, which i am skipping here, owing to which the former two arrived early and the third one arrived very late.

My existing configuration:--
ASUS P5Q Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
XFX 8600GT 256MB GDDR3
Corsair 2X1GB DDR2 Ram sticks
Samsung SP0812C 80GB HDD
Western Digital WD3200AAKS 320GB HDD
Seagate ST31000528AS 1TB HDD
LG DVD-RW drive
Coolermaster 500W SMPS (forgot model no.)
Coolermaster Elite 430 cabinet (bought sep/oct 2010)

I am not going to talk about other accessories as it is unnecessary here.
Now you can see what the new components will replace.
I was able to install the MSI N460GTX CYCLONE and G-SKILL 2X2GB DDR2 RAM kit without much hassle

Problem was (and still is) with the Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler. Here it goes:--
> i tried installing it 3 times before, each time meaning about a solid 10 - 12 hours
> failed. somehow managed to re-install the stock intel heatsink back again (with difficulty) and thus managing till date
> absolutely dont have time these days. now no room for experiment.
> had gone through the installation manuals of both my motherboard and noctua's thoroughly on all occasions
> the problem: whenever the NH-D14 sits atop the proccy on the mobo inside the cabinet, the computer fails to boot.
> it starts to run, but there is no beep (read: POST) and machine shuts down, it runs back on again automatically within 4 seconds but no booting.
> the last times i speak of, i had consulted with a trustworthy friend of mine (who i met here only during purchase of my current system) and tried some combinations
> it boiled down to - there is a short-circuiting problem in all probability with the cabinet.
> Why? Because when i took the entire setup outside the cabinet, put the mobo on a pile of newspapers and ran, the system booted up and ran fine.


I think insulation is the issue here. Please help people. Desperately need help.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

Is ur pc running fine on stock cooler?


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

Is the NH-D14 to touching the cabinet anywhere. How much clearance you got between the DIMM tops and the cooler. I too have this HSF and not faced any issue.

Also how much gap you got between the Elite's side panel and the cooler top. Try without the side panel. Also try once without any fan connector plugged in for the NH-D14. The fans could be bad too..! Let us know.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Is ur pc running fine on stock cooler?



yes my pc is running fine with stock cooler



asingh said:


> Is the NH-D14 to touching the cabinet anywhere. How much clearance you got between the DIMM tops and the cooler. I too have this HSF and not faced any issue.
> 
> Also how much gap you got between the Elite's side panel and the cooler top. Try without the side panel. Also try once without any fan connector plugged in for the NH-D14. The fans could be bad too..! Let us know.



No the NH-D14 is not touching the cabinet anywhere directly. the DIMMs do have a heat spreader on them. but the HSF is not touching the DIMMs. there is a gap for sure but i cant measure it. 5-6mm probably.
Next, looking from the rear, the right side panel is not touching the NH-D14 albeit the gap is very less. Besides i had removed the right side panel (and also the left side one) but it still didnt work.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

To give you a better idea of how things were, i;m trying to post some pics here.

BTW the corsair DIMMs are no more there


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

And without the NHD14 fans, what is the scene then.

Also seeing the pictures, did you try it 90 degrees clock wise.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

Some more


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

Last two


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> And without the NHD14 fans, what is the scene then.



I didn't click pics  without any of the NH-D14 fans. I have uploaded a pic with one fan removed (the middle one). Rest you have to visualize...sorry 



asingh said:


> And without the NHD14 fans, what is the scene then.
> 
> Also seeing the pictures, did you try it 90 degrees clock wise.



as far as my cabinet scenario is concerned, this is the best position for the HSF. I did try it 90 degree clockwise, but then the hot air was being blown to the ODD. besides when i tried to install it that way, it was touching the heat spreaders on the motherboard itself. try checking out ASUS P5Q pics on the web, you'll know what i am trying to mean.


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

The backplate had some sticky stuff on it right..for insulation is it still there. And did you use the rubber mounts for insulation. 

It seems somewhere your cooler is touching the cabinet. I think the top which is covered by the Elite's top edge. Try to put newspaper in between -- for testing and fire it up.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> The backplate had some sticky stuff on it right..for insulation is it still there. And did you use the rubber mounts for insulation.
> 
> It seems somewhere your cooler is touching the cabinet. I think the top which is covered by the Elite's top edge. Try to put newspaper in between -- for testing and fire it up.



I dont know which sticky stuff you are referring to. There was a rubber mount on the backplate, which is in place.
About touching the top, ya maybe. But as there is two fan grilles at the top, there is a mesh provided, which i think is not metal. What do you say?
I'll try with newspapers surely.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you clear CMOS after changing the heatsink? This happened on p5q deluxe board and for some reason CMOS reset helped.

Which header are you using for your and Y type fan header cable are you using?


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Did you clear CMOS after changing the heatsink? This happened on p5q deluxe board and for some reason CMOS reset helped.
> 
> Which header are you using for your and Y type fan header cable are you using?



ya i did clear CMOS after putting on the heatsink
i am using the provided y-split cable to connect the two fans and so the combo onto the motherboard cpu_fan socket


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

^^
Try without the fans once.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 20, 2011)

will do


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

Also have you place this in place. I am sure you have though.. 
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3374/dsc01562k.jpg


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not sure if this is going to work.
I read in few other forums that some cabinets create booting problems when it has all the screws mounted that are holding the motherboard. Try to remove a screw or two from the middle or bottom preferably, and boot.
I also feel that you need to improve cable management. Given your cabby, I know there is little room to do so. So try to bundle all the loose hanging cables and tie it with a thread. If possible, try to get all the cables away from the motherboard.

Another possibility is that the polarity of the fans might be switched. Which can lead to no bootup. So try to run all the HSF fans by connecting it to fan headers on your mobo. I really doubt if this is the case, as you are able to run the machine when outside your cabinet.


----------



## Micheal (Mar 23, 2011)

sorry. was out of city.

@asingh, i have that rubber inlay in place
Thanks for the illustration though



lordirecto said:


> I am not sure if this is going to work.
> I read in few other forums that some cabinets create booting problems when it has all the screws mounted that are holding the motherboard. Try to remove a screw or two from the middle or bottom preferably, and boot.
> I also feel that you need to improve cable management. Given your cabby, I know there is little room to do so. So try to bundle all the loose hanging cables and tie it with a thread. If possible, try to get all the cables away from the motherboard.
> 
> Another possibility is that the polarity of the fans might be switched. Which can lead to no bootup. So try to run all the HSF fans by connecting it to fan headers on your mobo. I really doubt if this is the case, as you are able to run the machine when outside your cabinet.



this seems interesting info. i myself have seen a few motherboards without all the screws in place.
i am absolutely aware of cable management issue. have done my best. but will definitely try to improve.
i did connect the two HSF fans of the NH-D14 to the "y-split cable" provided and then connected the combo to the motherboard cpu fan connector. so can't understand the polarity bit.


i am targetting a weekend by mid-april to get my hands dirty again. if you read my first post, you'll know what i mean when i say i'm almost always busy. i want to thank all those who were interested in this thread and contributed thus far. especially asingh for your continued support. this debugging needs trial n error as i understand. besides i have to setup another computer with my internet connection to contact you people because most likely when i disassemble this machine i won't be able to boot up anytime soon. my apologies.


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

When you get time try this:

1. No fans connected electrically for the NH-D14.
2. Fans connected without the y-split -- but on standard fan headers, not the HSF one.


----------



## Micheal (May 31, 2011)

resuming this issue today.
have to setup another computer for internet access. sorry for the delay.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

Still not resolved..?


----------



## Micheal (Jun 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> Still not resolved..?



LoL

Total Systems Online...
Here's the lowdown. I haven't found any logic thus far.

1. Disassembled everything today.
2. Disconnected from wall outlet also as earlier.
3. Took out everything from cabinet except psu, ram, and motherboard.
4. Removed intel stock heatsink.
5. Applied Noctua thermal paste
6. Put the Noctua NH-D14 in place after trying alternate positions.
7. Kept only one fan on the heatsink and attached it to the "cpu_fan" socket on the mobo using y-spilt cable.
8. Booted up.
9. Heard those beeps finally.
10. This time after the usual, heard three meaning somethings not there. But it didn't shut down as earlier.
11. Unplugged and attached graphics card and booted up.
12. Same except there was display on screen. Last screen saying
"CPU Fan error!
Press F1 to resume"
13. Next, same setup but removed y-split cable, attached the one fan directly to "cpu_fan" socket.
14. Booted up to see last screen saying Boot device not found.

[Note: proves all thats left is hdds and y-split cable is at fault]

15. Had procured an exact y-split cable of Noctua from a benefactor. So put in both the fans of heatsink, attached it via y-split cable to "cpu_fan" socket.
16. Plugged in everything else.
17. Machine working fine. Flawless thus far.

[typing from this machine only]

Felling utterly blessed. Am indebted to all of you here. Very sorry for the delay. Will write more later. Need sleep right now.


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2011)

posting pics taken with a camera phone showing gap between the NH-D14 and the motherboard


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2011)

one more


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Michael.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

gr8 micheal...
 i hav the same P5Q mobo with the same serial no. but ending wit 22


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice pictures. I had done a review of this HSF. You can see it in the reviews section..!


----------



## Micheal (Jun 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> gr8 micheal...
> i hav the same P5Q mobo with the same serial no. but ending wit 22



 nice to know...



asingh said:


> Nice pictures. I had done a review of this HSF. You can see it in the reviews section..!



thank you asingh


----------

